# Spotlight et Automator



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (23 Avril 2006)

Une propos à diffuser dans AVosMac, si vous le jugez valable.

*Comment automatiser un processus d'archivage, sans logiciel de tierce partie...*

Depuis l'arrivée du Tigre, de nouvelles fonctionnalités sont apparues, parmi lesquelles le "Dossier à Graver",  le "Dossier Intelligent", Automator et Spotlight.

Rappelons leurs caractéristiques...
- Le dossier à graver est un dossier particulier qui permet d'adresser le graveur interne du Mac sans passer par un logiciel de tierce partie. Il suffit de glisser les fichiers et dossiers à graver dans ce dossier spécial, et de cliquer sur le bouton "Graver" de la fenêtre. Un gros avantage : les fichiers ne sont pas "physiquement" déplacés, ce sont des alias qui sont créés. Autrement dit, on peut très bien imaginer un dossier à graver comportant des données importantes dispersées sur le disque dur, et le graver périodiquement ; une sorte de backup automatique, car le Finder résoudra les alias pour graver les fichiers originaux modifiés... (l'idée vient de IDuck, forum AVosMac)

- Le dossier intelligent est un dossier dans lequel sont créés des alias de fichiers dispersés sur le disque, répondant à des critères précis, ou à une combinaison de critères. Exemple : ranger dans ce dossier tous les documents dont l'ouverture date de deux jours... Là encore, il s'agit bien d'alias, les originaux sont toujours à leur place. Un regret : Apple n'a pas pensé à faire des dossiers intelligents à graver ! La tentative de graver un dossier intelligent se solde par l'obtention d'un CD d'alias... pas terrible pour la sécurité !!

- Automator est une application Apple permettant de créer des flux d'actions automatisées, actions pilotant le Finder ou d'autres applications... Une sorte de super AppleScript, sans entrer une ligne de code.

- Spotlight est un moteur de recherche très puissant, pour tout retrouver sur votre ordinateur en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour l'écrire...

En trois clics, on peut, à l'aide d'Automator et de Spotlight, créer un processus qui va graver sur disque une archive de vos fichiers précieux... Pour commencer, il faut ouvrir Automator.

1) De la bibliothèque "SpotLight", faites glisser sur la fenêtre de droite l'action "Rechercher des éléments du Finder". Paramétrez votre recherche... Par exemple, si vous souhaitez graver une archive de fichiers de votre dossier Documents toutes les deux semaines, entrez :
Où : Documents
Dont : Date de création => Ces 2 dernières semaines.
+ Date de modification => Ces 2 dernières semaines.

2) De la bibliothèque "Finder", faites glisser sur la fenêtre de droite l'action "Créer une archive". Choisissez un endroit pour la sauvegarde de votre archive. Notez que cette action n'est nullement obligatoire si vous estimez ne pas avoir plus de 700 Mo de données à archiver à chaque fois...

3) De la bibliothèque "Système", faites glisser sur la fenêtre de droite l'action "Graver un disque". Si vous graver sur un CD-RW, vous pouvez cocher "Effacer d'abord".

Dans chaque action, si vous cochez l'option "Afficher l'action durant l'exécution", vous pourrez reprendre la main durant le flux d'actions pour modifier vos paramètres...

Sauvez votre processus en tant qu'application, rangez la dans le dossier "Applications", et glissez son icône dans votre Dock ; elle sera ainsi disponible très facilement.
A chaque fois que vous lancerez cette application, Spotlight recherchera les fichiers spécifiés avec vos critères, une archive sera créée et gravée sur disque... C'est quand même chouette OSX, non ?

PJG


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2006)

Comme dirait ma petite sur : trop top 

Merci !!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Une propos à diffuser dans AVosMac, si vous le jugez valable.
> 
> *Comment automatiser un processus d'archivage, sans logiciel de tierce partie...*
> 
> ...



T'es sûr que ça marche cette fois ?


----------



## a/m (25 Avril 2006)

ET BIEN , CHAPEAU , TIENS JE LE METS PAS SOUVENT LE MAÎTRE CHINOIS, MAIS LA VRAIMENT  çA S'IMPOSE. JE M'EN VAIS L'ESSAYER DE SUITE.


----------

